# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Trądzik różowaty - revitol

## angel.venea

Borykam się z problemem trądziku konkretnie chodzi o różowe zabarwienia na twarzy czyli trądzik różowaty.
Stale wspomagam się EUCERIN przeciw zaczerwienieniom, jest to całkiem dobry krem jednak ostatnio natrafiłam na kilka ciepłych 
wypowiedzi na temat kremu który nazywa się revitol rosacea, oficjalna strona tutaj
chciałam się dowiedzieć co o nim sądzicie czy ktoś może już go używał i jakie były tego efekty, 
czy jest to możliwe że trądzik ustąpi po stosowaniu kremu przez miesiąc ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Ja stosowałem revitol i jestem zadowolony. Wcześniej bardzo długo nie umiałem znaleźć niczego sensownego. Mam nawet kupon rabatowy, któy dostałem przy pierwszych zakupach. Odezwij się na sebastian.milewicz@gmail.com to mogę Ci go nawet podesłać :Smile:

----------


## McGajver

Prawdę mówiąc, to ja bym Wam polecił Garnier czysta skóra 3 in 1. Mi pomógł błyskawicznie, już na drugi dzień mnie "wysypało", czyli wyczyściło skórę, a po dwóch/trzech dniach ładnie się wszystko zagoiło  :Smile:

----------


## dermoporady

Można stosować 3 stopniową kurację przy tradziku,czyli: żel do oczyszczania twarzy z peelingiem,następnie tonik i na końcu krem redukujący blizny i matujący. Jednak jeżeli jest to tradzik różowaty,to czesto nie zdaje egzaminu i dermatolodzy przepisują ostateczność,czyli silny antybiotyk.

----------


## k000las

Hej jaa chciałabym podzielić się moim doświadczeniem z maścią idealną wg. mnie na krostki. Mam cerę tłustą, SKŁOnną (bardzo) do wyprysków. z wiekiem trądzik nastał jednak zawsze coś tam wyskoczyło Ale od kiedy stosuję tanią maść cynkową MAŚĆ CYNKOWA AFLOFARM 20 G - porównaj ceny - NOKAUT.pl to tych krostek jest o wiele mniej. Do tego zwykly jakikolwiek dezodorant lub penspirant dlatego ze jest antybakteryjny polecam. Chce powiedziec rowniez ze kozystalam z zabiegow kosmetyczki, wszelakich kremow itd i bylam nawet u dermatologa wydalam tam tylko nie potrzebne pieniadze na leki a i tak nic nie pomoglo . Takze polecam wyzej wymienione produkty bo są tanie i mozesz zobaczyc czy Ci pomogą. Pozdrawiam

----------


## adi2001

Witam, stosowałem kiedyś pasta cynkowa, przepisała mi pani dermatolog, pomagało ale było później ciężko zmyć ta pastę z twarzy... nie mogłem też stosować rano bo miałbym cała twarz w paście haha zamówiłem więc Revitol Rosacea Cream z.nuvialab.pl i po miesiącu stosowania pomogło, a najważniejsze jest to że trądzik nie wrócił!! mam teraz gładka skóra beż żadnych zaczerwienień  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałam zauważyć że zapytanie było o skuteczność kremu na trądzik różowaty. To nie jest to samo co tradzik pospolity. Czytajcie uważnie zanim się wypowiecie. Przy trądziku różowatym należy postępować z wielka ostrożnością i uwagą. tak jak przy cerze wrażliwej. Absolutnie wykluczone sa pilingi i kosmetyki z alkoholem, które dobrze sprawdzają się przy trądziku pospolitym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Używałem i używam revitalu reasace. Od kiedy go używam praktycznie nie mam żadnych grudek, wiadomo nie raz coś wyskoczy, ale to już kwestia indywidualna. Super wygładza, zaczerwienienie i krosty ustępują. Oczywiście trzeba ciągle unikać alkoholu, papierosów, ostrych, kwaśnych czy gorących potraf, zimna i ciepła (słońca, solarium, sauny), ale jeśli się tego wyrzeknie udaje się walczyć w trądzikiem różowaty :Smile:

----------


## pociety

Ja polecam wybrać się do dermatologa. Męczyłem się z trądzikiem przez kilka lat, a po wizycie u dermatologa i intensywnej terapii lekami, wspieranej lekami naskórnymi udało mi się po kilku miesiącach raz na zawsze uporać z tym problemem.

----------


## słonecznik 228

Na trądzik różowaty trzeba stosować Alaclarin Rosacea. Stosowałam go przez jakieś 1.5 miesiąca i trądzik został wyleczony. Ale to zależy od osoby. Mojemu mężowi też pomógł, ale już trochę mu mniej czasu to zajęło (może dlatego, że od razu zaczął stosować alaclarin). Poza tym koniecznie z tym problemem trzeba najpierw pójść do dermatologa.

----------


## avatarus081

Żadnych leków z apteki bez recepty nie polecam! Trądzik do podstępna choroba, która w przypadku braku odpowiedniego leczenia będzie się ciągła latami. Polecam odwiedzić dermatologa który wie co jaki efekt i w jakim czasie chce osiągnąć. Ciągłe dofinansowanie firm farmaceutycznych nie ma sensu.

----------


## DER-MED.pl

Tutaj pełna zgoda,nie polecam brać leków na własna rękę bez zgody i wiedzy lekarza,szczególnie jeżeli z problemem trądziku borykamy się od dawna. W ostateczności dobrym rozwiązaniem jest także zabieg laserowy,który ma na celu pozbycie się trądziku,w naszej klinice dowiecie się szczegółów.

----------


## angelika_

miałam to samo  :Frown: 
Po jakimś czasie samo przeszło (na szczęście!)

----------


## angelika_

miałam to samo  :Frown: 
Po jakimś czasie samo przeszło (na szczęście!)

----------

